# [ios8] Message de groupe



## Teyddi (30 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous !

Je suis embêté car je cherche a créer des messages groupés sur Messages avec d'autres amis pour des projets et je ne trouve pas une seule façon d'y parvenir... Alors qu'apple se vante de sa facilité d'utilisation. 

Je précise que lorsque j'envoie des messages a deux personnes, ça ne crée pas de groupe, ils reçoivent chacun un message distinct.

Comment creer un groupe, du coup ?


----------



## Lauange (1 Octobre 2014)

Salut,

J'ai trouvé cela dans le guide IOS 8 :

_Pour envoyer des messages à un groupe (iMessage et MMS) : Touchez , puis saisissez plusieurs destinataires. Avec les MMS, les messages collectifs doivent être activés dans Réglages > Messages. Les réponses ne sont envoyées quà vous, les autres personnes du groupe ne sont pas en copie._


----------



## L.Splash (2 Octobre 2014)

Teyddi a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> Je suis embêté car je cherche a créer des messages groupés sur Messages avec d'autres amis pour des projets et je ne trouve pas une seule façon d'y parvenir... Alors qu'apple se vante de sa facilité d'utilisation.
> 
> ...



ça marche uniquement en iMessage donc il faut que les contacts que tu sélectionnes aient un appareil Apple avec iMessage d'activer.


----------



## Lauange (2 Octobre 2014)

Teyddi a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> Je suis embêté car je cherche a créer des messages groupés sur Messages avec d'autres amis pour des projets et je ne trouve pas une seule façon d'y parvenir... Alors qu'apple se vante de sa facilité d'utilisation.
> 
> ...



Salut,

J'ai mal compris ta question. Pour créer un groupe dans Imessage, Affiche la conversation, touche Options, puis tire vers le bas et saisi le nom souhaité dans le champ Objet. Voilà c'est tout.


----------

